
Computational Philosophy - vga805
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/computational-philosophy/
======
vga805
I noticed the Philosophy of Computer Science article from the Stanford
Encyclopedia of Philosophy was on the front page. That article is pretty old;
this one here is hot off the presses and may be of interest. Sort of the
converse of the other one on the front page.

edit: here's a quick summary of the topic from the intro: "Computational
philosophy is not philosophy of computers or computational techniques; it is
rather philosophy using computers and computational techniques."

